# Heroes of Knighthood - (movie/game soundtrack-genre)



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

I made this medieval-themed soundtrack. Would it work as a movie-soundtrack?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mediumaevum said:


> I made this medieval-themed soundtrack. Would it work as a movie-soundtrack?


Did you really wrote this? if so I take a bow.
Wonderful movie music.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

When the choir comes in I suddenly had the impulse to drink mead and ransack the village. Nice work!


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Did you really wrote this? if so I take a bow.
> Wonderful movie music.


Yes, I wrote this.

Glad you like it!


----------



## paulc (Apr 18, 2011)

As a movie soundtrack, I like the composition itself. 

I think you could vary the orchestration a little more (?). Most of it sounds in the same texture / register. There are times you could pass the theme(s) to lower parts and variable instruments (wind, brass, strings), that are presently dominated by the same-sounding upper parts. Also, maybe a little more rhythmic independence in the upper parts would add something? +Harmony (inclusion of root / third / fifth & ideal doubling)... though that may be an intentional style.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

paulc said:


> As a movie soundtrack, I like the composition itself.
> 
> I think you could vary the orchestration a little more (?). Most of it sounds in the same texture / register. There are times you could pass the theme(s) to lower parts and variable instruments (wind, brass, strings), that are presently dominated by the same-sounding upper parts. Also, maybe a little more rhythmic independence in the upper parts would add something? +Harmony (inclusion of root / third / fifth)... though that may be an intentional style.


Thanks for the tips!

I am considering making an all-strings versions (chamber music) of this piece. Is there anything I might be considering when making this?


----------



## paulc (Apr 18, 2011)

mediumaevum said:


> I am considering making an all-strings versions (chamber strings) of this piece. Is there anything I might be considering when making this?


I'd suggest making each part (bass, tenor, alto, soprano) as independent as possible. Maybe give more consideration to harmony & doubling (as mentioned above)?

Other than that, you seem to be finding your own way.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

I would like to know if this soundtrack adhere to the rules of counterpoint or not. I was told it sound too cluttered. Do you agree?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Adheres to the counterpoint rules from what I could hear. but counterpoint rules don't prevent something from being cluttered, I believe. There may be one rhythm that could sound a bit "cluttered" at one part in the treble, where the length of notes may not be consistent with the rest.


----------



## paulc (Apr 18, 2011)

mediumaevum said:


> I would like to know if this soundtrack adhere to the rules of counterpoint or not. I was told it sound too cluttered. Do you agree?


If you don't know the answer ('does it adhere to the rules of counterpoint?') you need to study some more.  Do you want to rely on other people indefinitely? I don't think so!

I can't hear any gratingly bad / unresolved dissonance in your piece, but the parts could be more independent.

The piece does sound cluttered at times. You might fix that by changing the spacing of the voices. Try displacing some of the parts up or down an octave. Check for parallel 5ths, if that is not intended.


----------

